# WTB: RB26 OEM Exhaust Manifold Heat Shields



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone have a pair of these shields hanging around? My car has them missing. 

Hit me up! Thanks!


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I have some if you cant find any.


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Asphalt Jet said:


> I have some if you cant find any.



its a shame you posted this literally after i sent a paypal for a pair. Thanks though!


----------

